# WTB 28-30ft Bumper Pull



## JRB (Mar 21, 2006)

I am in the market for a travel trailer with holding tanks, slide out, and bunks in the back that can be pulled with 1/2 ton truck. Been looking at the local Houston dealers but have not found the right one yet. Budget is around $7,500. 

Thank you for your help.

Jeremy


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Have you looked at PPL? Here's one that's close to your price point....

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/travelt/2001-Salem-25183.htm


----------



## Family Time (Aug 25, 2012)

*RV for sale*

PM sent


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Weight Distribution Hitch*

If you need any towing accessories, we sold our bumper pull and still have the weight distribution hitch & sway control. For Sale. I'll make you a 2cool deal.


----------



## Txsparky (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a 2004 Trailbay 27fk that I have been thinking about selling.
It does not have rear bunks though.
It is 6200 dry weight
I dont have pictures but you can get an idea of it by these

http://www.rvtrader.com/New-and-Use...8&model=Trail--Bay+27fk|764847854&vrsn=hybrid


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*PM me*

PM me or look in this section. I have a 30 footer with rear bunks for sale just slightly higher than your posted amount.


----------

